# Rice



## Rachy1412

Hey there. I think my mouse has a possible food allergy so I was going to put her on a rice and boiled chicken diet for a few weeks to see if that helps her scratching. She's lost most of her ears from scratching, despite multiple mite treatments. But I was unsure whether to give her cooked rice or uncooked rice. I know it is bad for humans to eat cooked rice that's been sitting around for a while but is this the same for mice? If I gave her freshly cooked rice and removed the uneaten rice every 24hours would that be safe?

Many thanks!


----------



## Laigaie

That is the same for mice. Cooked rice becomes toxic/rotten after as little as four hours at room temperature. She should have no problem with uncooked rice, as her teeth are more than strong enough to handle it.

What mite treatments have you tried?


----------



## Rachy1412

Thank you very much for the reply, I shall give her it uncooked!

The first vet we visited said it was dermatitis and gave us fuciderm gel which made matters a whole lot worse. The vet we're using at the moment has used xeno 50 on her, three treatments at two weeks apart. She has suggested that if the final treatment she had Monday doesn't help we can try injectable ivermectin.

It is very frustrating that I can't get her to basically stop mutilating herself! So I'm open to all suggestions! I also find that while she's lost hair all over, its only her neck, face and ears that's she's scratched to bits.


----------



## Laigaie

Weird that ivermectin wasn't her first suggestion, or revolution (selamectin). I'm not familiar with the other meds; I had to look them up. The gel is for hot spots on dogs, and the xeno 50 is apparently a name-brand small-animal ivermectin. It can take several treatments of ivermectin, but two weeks apart is twice as long as I normally wait between topical ivermectin applications when there are mites, so you may have been killing off the adults only for more eggs to hatch and lay their own eggs. I'm so sorry you've had such trouble with your vets, and awfully sorry for the poor dear. So, the injectable ivermectin should be fine, since the topical stuff hasn't worked. When you do get her treated, completely clean the cage and set it up from scratch, removing anything porous (like bedding, cardboard, wood, etc) and put in clean ones. You're trying to remove all the mites and mite eggs in her cage at the same time that the ones on her get killed. It'll still probably take multiple applications. I've not heard of someone injecting ivermectin on a mouse, so I've got no experience to give advice from there. The topical's always worked for me (though I use a spray of diluted pour-on cattle ivermectin), but I understand wanting to do the most you can for your pet. Best of luck!


----------



## shadowmouse

Does diatromaceous earth work for lice?


----------



## Miceandmore64

They love raw pasta to chew (and soak in water bowl ha ha!)


----------



## mich

Mine like it if its cooked properly and not gluggy. I sometimes put a little amount of Olive oil in it for flavour.


----------

